# Tuning a new bow



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I got a new Hoyt Ultra Tech and need help setting it up. I have everything on it and have shot it alittle. It feels great but can't really seem to shoot that consistently. It's not that inconsistent but i expected better out of such a high quality bow. I haven't had any one tune it or anything. what things should I do to it to get it to shoot better?


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

first of all if you are shooting fingers get a release and if you are shooting a release if it is a hairline trigger meaning if you just touch it it will go off instead of having to pull the trigger all the way back. this should give you a more consistant release. also make shure you dont have your bow in a death grip and try to hold your hang open and ancor in the same place each time. maybe even try a kisser button. idk how advanced you are in archery and maybe you already know all this stuff givin you some pointers


----------



## Dodgedude (Dec 30, 2007)

What sort of problems are you having?

Left/right misses?

High/low misses?

What tuning steps have you taken so far?

The more details you can provide, the better.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I really haven't taken any steps so far, but its starting to come around. I'm shooting may more consistent so it must have been me not the bow


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It is kinda hard to help you over the internet without seeing you shoot! It starts at your grip. Do you place the bow on the meaty part of your hand? Instead of the crease? If you have it on the meaty part below your thumb you will shoot better. It will feel like the bow is going to fall out of your hand.

Next what poundage is your bow at? What arrows? Tips? Cams? the list goes on and on. Like stated. Fingers? Release?

Give us a pile of info then we can see what needs to be changed! Ohh and number one thing. Are you punching the trigger if you have a release?

How long have you been shooting?

Good luck!


----------

